# Menu Sampling



## wonbay (Feb 24, 2007)

Question:
I am considering having sort of a tasting event and invite event planners, potential clients, etc. 

Has anyone done that before? If so, how decide what to cook and the amount to cook?

Also, have you done that on a smaller scale with maybe the bride, groom and 1 or 2 other folks? What was your experience?

Any suggestions/comments would be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

when a committee is in charge of hiring a caterer and only a few members know your food the best thing to do is have a tasting.....I've gotten large events on tastings....works for me.
Now if it's an established client I don't offer, they know my food.


----------

